# Nguyên nhân khiến kết quả thử thai thiếu chuẩn xác



## thuhoai (7/11/18)

Dùng que thử thai là cách nhanh nhất giúp bạn biết mình có thai hay không. Tuy nhiên cũng có nhiều trường hợp mừng hụt vì que thử thai không chính xác.

*Que thử thai kém chất lượng khiến kết quả thử thai không chuẩn xác*
Que thử thai kém chất lượng thì hiển nhiên hiệu quả sẽ không thể nào tốt và cho kết quả sai như một điều tất yếu. Vì thế, khi mua que thử thai bạn hãy mua những nhãn hiệu uy tín và cần phải kiểm tra kỹ. Đắt hơn một chút nhưng cho kết quả nhanh chóng còn hơn là vì rẻ mà phải mất công thử đi thử lại nhiều lần mà vẫn sai.

_

_
_Bạn nên đầu tư mua que thử thai chất lượng để có kết quả chính xác (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Điều quan trọng để giúp bạn có thai nhanh chóng chính là duy trì một chế độ sinh hoạt, tập thể dục lành mạnh, bổ sung thêm các dưỡng chất để sớm có thai như ý muốn.

*Thử que quá sớm*
Bình thường que thử thai sẽ có thể phát hiện được có thai hay không trong vòng 7-10 ngày sau khi quan hệ không sử dụng biện pháp phòng tránh thai.

Nếu bạn thử que quá sớm trước 7 ngày thì lúc này hàm lượng HCG trong nước tiểu chưa nhiều, kết quả que thử có thể sẽ không chính xác. Bạn nên thử trong vòng 7-10 ngày sau khi quan hệ, nếu kết quả là âm tính (không có thai) thì không sao, nhưng nếu kết quả là dương tính (có thai) thì bạn nên đợi khoảng 4-6 ngày sau thử que một lần nữa để kiểm tra độ chính xác của kết quả que thử thai.

*Đang điều trị hoặc sử dụng thuốc*
Nếu bạn đang mắc các bệnh liên quan đến vấn đề sinh lý như thai trứng, ung thư tế bào nuôi… thì kết quả của que thử sẽ là dương tính dù bạn có thai hay không có thai. Ngoài ra nếu bạn đang sử dụng loại thuốc kích thích sản xuất HCG cũng ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng que thử. Trong những trường hợp này để biết có thai hay không cách tốt nhất là bạn nên đến gặp bác sĩ để được kiểm tra cho chắc chắn.

*Bị viêm nhiễm vùng kín trong thời gian thử que*
Khi bạn bị viêm nhiễm đường sinh dục, viêm nhiễm nấm vùng kín, tổn thương đường tiết niệu… que thử thai vẫn có thể xuất hiện kết quả dương tính giả là 2 vạch đỏ nhưng thực tế là không có thai.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

